# Edge report 6/3/2008



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

My brother and I went out to the edge yesterday and found a scattered weed line and caught some dolphin. The best one was caught by an orange bucket floating in the water. We were trolling ballyhoo with Ilander lures. We did not catch any with pitch baits - I threw live pin fish. Any suggestions for a better pitch bait?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap Excellent pics!! I'm jonesing for a nice dolphin like those2right now.... lol Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah love the pics of the Mahi! Nice fish...thanks. I like using squid to cast to schoolies...


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish good eating there:clap:clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Island24 (6/4/2008)*My brother and I went out to the edge yesterday and found a scattered weed line and caught some dolphin. The best one was caught by an orange bucket floating in the water. We were trolling ballyhoo with Ilander lures. We did not catch any with pitch baits - I threw live pin fish. Any suggestions for a better pitch bait?


Live cigar minnows or herring


----------



## Hog Tide (May 8, 2008)

Nice Dolphin ya got there, plus that razorback shirt is a nice touch too!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice dolphin thanks for sharing your catch and pictures.


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

beautiful fish...congrats on the nice Mahi meal


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

nice catch Stone. Great looking fish. Live cigs!!!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Small blue runner, cigar minnow, and threadfin in that order.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice dolphin.


----------

